# Mystery Mine music



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

nevermind. Found it:
http://web.archive.org/web/20070206194748/http://www.dollywood.com/mmine/mmine-qmusic.mp3
Right click to download!



.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Haha I like it!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

OMG So I just watched a video of that ride and it looks AMAZING.

This song is now on my iPod by the way:





It's burned into my brain. hahaha


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

repo_man said:


> OMG So I just watched a video of that ride and it looks AMAZING.
> 
> This song is now on my iPod by the way:
> YouTube - Dollywood - Mystery Mine Soundtrack (mit Gesang)
> ...


The attraction is even cooler than the song! If you're ever around Pigeon Forge, TN you should plan a visit to Dollywood, awesome themeing for a small park. This coaster was AWESOME!


----------

